# FCEL - Fuel Cell technology



## dragenn (Jan 22, 2013)

Seems to be on a low. Great entry price for those who want to get in. Could go down a couple cents, but looking stable for the last week. 

Great way to make money and help the environment.


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

dragenn said:


> Seems to be on a low. Great entry price for those who want to get in. Could go down a couple cents, but looking stable for the last week.
> 
> Great way to make money and help the environment.


I am confused as to how its a great way to make money? Everything with FCEL seems to be in a "minus".


----------



## dragenn (Jan 22, 2013)

Fuel Cell technology is starting to surpass solar in term on power generation. When it catches on it'll be even more profitable then solar, geothermal, and wind. More of an being an early bird in the stock. They already have contracts that they are fulfilling as we speak. 

Not really pumping the stock but hoping to see any other interests that are curious to help me research the validity of this stock. I'm open to any suggestions or opinions. Although l am already in this stock by 1000 shares


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

I've been wondering about fuel cell for some time. I don't see why there hasn't been more effort to push this technology and start creating the infrastructure to supply the hydrogen. This seems like the perfect clean energy option when it comes to motoring. 

As for a stock being a worth while investment it's a tough call. We will just be drip fed clean energy alternatives until the oil has gone. Then i'm sure it will be up to the likes of Exxon, BP, Shell etc as to what is the next generation fuel.


----------



## dragenn (Jan 22, 2013)

liquidfinance said:


> I've been wondering about fuel cell for some time. I don't see why there hasn't been more effort to push this technology and start creating the infrastructure to supply the hydrogen. This seems like the perfect clean energy option when it comes to motoring.
> 
> As for a stock being a worth while investment it's a tough call. We will just be drip fed clean energy alternatives until the oil has gone. Then i'm sure it will be up to the likes of Exxon, BP, Shell etc as to what is the next generation fuel.


In north america we're very slow to adapt. I agree we're almost run by the oil industry even though it's dying off. Other the other hand almost all of FCEL contracts are international. Seems the rest of the world doesn't share the same sediment. To tell you the truth l now invest in global companies. It's almost literally like there another world out there.

PUN INTENDED 

( Already up 3.85%. Hopefully it stays here and the pullback is done )


----------

